# Adjusting point of aim



## rubber bandit (Oct 20, 2012)

As a relative newbie to the fun of slingshots, I have tried all the conventional techniques and advice to shoot where I am aiming, but until now the shots all went wide to the right by about 1 foot at 45 feet. Moving the arm of the slingshot left was far too vague for consistency, but today I tried tilting my head slightly to the left and this seems to have cured the problem. Has anyone else had the same trouble and found this, or something else, to be the solution? I think that I have now brought my dominant eye in line with the aim point at the end of the top fork. Any thoughts, please.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

hey rubber bandit! glad to hear your shooting is lining up for ya! sometimes little fixes like you stated (tilting your head in line for eye dominance) can make all the difference. Keep it up and happy shooting friend.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

More details. Which hand holds sling. Shooting style. Anchor. Pouch hold ect


----------



## rubber bandit (Oct 20, 2012)

More details, as requested. I am right handed and right eyed. I shoot an SMK with wrist brace and always grip the ammo not the pouch in front of it. I have done archery in the past for a couple of years and it feels very similar in so many ways.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im guessing you hold the slingshot i your left hand (?). if thats the case, try this dont change what your doing with your slingshot hand. it may be your anchor/drawing hand. if the shot is too far right, you may be too close to your face, move you anchor hand away from your face a little bit. and vice versa if you hold in your other hand. use your bands/tubes as a line of sight, the way you would use a arrow shaft, im guessing. :nerd: im not an expert like some on here, so im sure someone else will have a better solution.


----------



## rubber bandit (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the latest advice. I will try a readjustment of the anchor point slightly further out to the right, if I can find a repeatable position.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

rubber bandit said:


> Thanks for the latest advice. I will try a readjustment of the anchor point slightly further out to the right, if I can find a repeatable position.


Your anchor point needs to consist of three points of touch. I use my thumbnail, and the first (closest to wrist) joints of my thumb and first finger. I touch my thumb nail to the corner of my mouth, my first joint of my first finger to my cheek bone, and my first joint of my thumb to the corner of my jaw bone. Once you have a stable anchor, shoot for group size not for point of impact. After you have a group size that you find acceptable, THEN figure out what point on your slingshot needs to be placed upon the point of impact. In other words, first build a shooting machine and then find the sighting device.


----------



## rubber bandit (Oct 20, 2012)

Dear OldSpookASA, thank you for some very wise advice regarding group size before aim point. Much appreciated.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

If your shots are landing consistently to the left or right, ensure your bands are lined up ontop of each other (if shooting horizontally aka gangster style) when drawing back and on release.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> If your shots are landing consistently to the left or right, ensure your bands are lined up ontop of each other (if shooting horizontally aka gangster style) when drawing back and on release.


Yes, there is an alignment (gangster style) which should be manged. You must ensure that the top and bottom band on your SS are aligned. This essentially ensures that your slingshot is perpendicular to the plane of the earth. Twist (cant) it counter-clock-wise and you will shoot to the left. Cant it clockwise and you will shoot to the right.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> If your shots are landing consistently to the left or right, ensure your bands are lined up ontop of each other (if shooting horizontally aka gangster style) when drawing back and on release.


Or maybe the bump effect might be the cause. In other words (consistently) bad release might throw the ammo to the side also.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

If he's truly grabbing it by the ammo, and not in-front of the ammo, bumping shouldn't be an issue?


----------



## DSling (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm in same process of figuring out how to improve consistency and I've found my stance is affecting accuracy. Have you checked your body position? I've found I need to be side on and when I'm not, accuracy is off. Perhaps turning your body left or right a bit will correct the problem.

I made a cheat sheet next to my shooting position to remind me to check the following when I'm not hitting targets. Might be relevant to you as well:

1. Sling shot arm locked straight. I've found if needs to be straight and firm, not bent, but maybe that's just my style. Easy to get slack and forget this.

2. Body side on to target.

3. Look down the top band.

4. Follow through, ie don't move the slingshot hand until the lead has hit target. Like any racket sport or golf...keep eye on the ball, not where you are hitting it to. In our case its eye on target.


----------



## rubber bandit (Oct 20, 2012)

A very useful crib sheet. many thanks for your help, DSling.


----------



## DSling (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Folks,

just watched this Bill Hays video. Great example of follow through and how he keeps his left hand on target but what I thought interesting is his change in right hand grip. His grip changes after hit #3 and he starts missing the target. You can fast forward to 3min mark before he actually starts shooting!






Not saying the change in righthand is definitely the cause of him missing but that is one body part he changed when everything else looked the same and he took awhile to get back on target. Interesting.

I'm thinking I'll video myself and see how consistent I am and perhaps get some insight to what I do when things turn to crap and can't hit a damn thing!


----------



## rubber bandit (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks to you all I am getting slowly more consistent and accurate. Much more practice needed, but improving day by day. It's going to be a long journey, but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah, I watch the videos of folks hitting 10-20-30 in row and lighting matches and cutting cards, etc and they all seem to do it differently.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

CCHGN, it is whatever works for them; beyond the absolute basics; which all must do pretty much the same.

Each then develops their own "style", which works for them.

Much tha same as in any other aspect of life.

While one can admire another; NEVER attempt to imitate their style:but rather use it to further develop your own.

Cheers Allan


----------

